

Ask HN: Did anyone catch the Predator release? - tzm

Evidently hundreds of people were interested in the source code to Zdenek Kalal's TLD tracker, which was inadvertently put up on github last night.  Today it's gone.  (Snap)<p>Oh the elusive beast...<p>Does anyone have additional info on this?<p>http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/tld.html<p>https://github.com/abelsson/TLD
======
DTrejo
Not a terribly big deal? I'm guessing you can just email Zdenek and he will
send it to you, though he may not be in such a great mood right now,
considering this person put it online without permission.

~~~
englishVoodoo
I'm not a developer so might not be aware of nuances, but wasn't the code
under a gpl license and therefor clearly permitted to be published?

